# New 46’ Whizzer - Well it’s new to me



## Connor (Nov 5, 2019)

I’ve been trying to get back into Whizzers for awhile now and the right opportunity came up... It doesn’t run and needs some adjustments but should be a fun project. I already ordered some black walls - wasn’t into the whitewalls...
-Connor


----------



## Connor (Nov 5, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can get a Whizzer crackset arm? I heard it’s different from the regular schwinn one...
-Connor


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2019)

does yours hit? it looks like yours was modified already.
also a Echo tube should be run with the aluminum manifold...they give some, the cast one might break.


----------



## Connor (Nov 5, 2019)

bricycle said:


> does yours hit? it looks like yours was modified already.
> also a Echo tube should be run with the aluminum manifold...they give some, the cast one might break.




Mine is all bent up and rubs on the side of the engine... I think it might just be easier to just find a new one rather than mess with this one. Would a aluminum manifold still be original?
-Connor


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2019)

Connor said:


> Mine is all bent up and rubs on the side of the engine... I think it might just be easier to just find a new one rather than mess with this one. Would a aluminum manifold still be original?
> -Connor



well.... no, only for a J engine, but H's wouldn't have the whizzer gripped controls, or the echo tube either. I may have an extra aluminum manifold.
there are aftermarket wide cranks, I'll see if I still have one they come in 24" and 26" sizes.


----------



## Connor (Nov 5, 2019)

bricycle said:


> well.... no, only for a J engine, but H's wouldn't have the whizzer gripped controls, or the echo tube either. I may have an extra aluminum manifold.
> there are aftermarket wide cranks, I'll see if I still have one they come in 24" and 26" sizes.




An aluminum manifold and a crank for a 26” would be sweet!


----------



## Connor (Nov 5, 2019)

I didn’t like the front spring on the seat - I think it looks way better without it...


----------



## Connor (Nov 15, 2019)

Got the new tires installed.


----------



## MotoMagz (Nov 15, 2019)

Wasn’t sure how the black tires would look...well it looks great. Very nice Whizzer.


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 17, 2019)

Nice that you got that!! Hope the price was fair. I will be getting that WZ from NYC that you had shown me this week. Thanks again for showing me the CL ad!
I will hunt I might have a crank for you if you just pay shipping . If bricycle doesn’t turn one up. I need a og drip stand and HC head for my J motor and I’ll be set!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto (Nov 17, 2019)

For a bike that dosen't run, it sure looks pretty sweet!

I was just at a fellows house yesterday buyin an old railroad sign, we got to talking and he showed me his Motorcycle collection....WOW!   He had 6 or 7 Bikes in his living room (pan heads, flat heads a few old BMW's) including an old Cushman and a Wizzer, all OG (I think he said 49).  Wouldn't let me take photos and said it was not for sale - yet!  In his basement he had three trikes (Honda, 60's HD Police Trike and a Sprotster) and a Cushman he was fixing.  

The downstairs Cushman was a low end version without sheetmetal (for sale $800.00) while the upstairs version had everything but was not for sale.

I asked him to put my name on both the Wizzer and upstairs Cushman.....we'll see!

I did tell him about our site as he has an old (complete) girls light weight Raleigh with very cool brake levers. Great complete bike...Super nice guy, I hope he joins the site and puts it up for sale....

Bart


----------



## Connor (Nov 17, 2019)

whizzer kid said:


> Nice that you got that!! Hope the price was fair. I will be getting that WZ from NYC that you had shown me this week. Thanks again for showing me the CL ad!
> I will hunt I might have a crank for you if you just pay shipping . If bricycle doesn’t turn one up. I need a og drip stand and HC head for my J motor and I’ll be set!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Eric, I’m happy I picked this one up. I forgot how cool Whizzers are and it’s great being back in the hobby! I’m glad that the one in NYC work out for you - looks like the perfect donor bike...

Fortunately Joe Cargola hooked me up with a freshly chromed double bent crank - thanks for looking though!
-Connor


----------



## Connor (Nov 17, 2019)

Barto said:


> For a bike that dosen't run, it sure looks pretty sweet!
> 
> I was just at a fellows house yesterday buyin an old railroad sign, we got to talking and he showed me his Motorcycle collection....WOW!   He had 6 or 7 Bikes in his living room (pan heads, flat heads a few old BMW's) including an old Cushman and a Wizzer, all OG (I think he said 49).  Wouldn't let me take photos and said it was not for sale - yet!  In his basement he had three trikes (Honda, 60's HD Police Trike and a Sprotster) and a Cushman he was fixing.
> 
> ...




Dang Bart, it sounds like you found the jackpot! It’s cool to hear that people still collect these old things... Hopefully that guy joins and posts some photos.

It looks like mine is going to need a bunch more work, but working on these is pretty fun!
-Connor


----------



## Barto (Nov 17, 2019)

Connor said:


> Dang Bart, it sounds like you found the jackpot! It’s cool to hear that people still collect these old things... Hopefully that guy joins and posts some photos.
> 
> It looks like mine is going to need a bunch more work, but working on these is pretty fun!
> -Connor



Yeah, wish I could have got photos but he was a fairly private guy, his girlfriend was a bit surprised he was letting me see them. His Wizzer was cool but no where near as nice as yours!
What does the "average" late 40's early 50's Wizzer go for? 
Bart


----------



## Connor (Nov 18, 2019)

Barto said:


> Yeah, wish I could have got photos but he was a fairly private guy, his girlfriend was a bit surprised he was letting me see them. His Wizzer was cool but no where near as nice as yours!
> What does the "average" late 40's early 50's Wizzer go for?
> Bart




I’d say a nice running Whizzer is around $1500-$2K and a restored is $3K-$3500...


----------



## Barto (Nov 18, 2019)

Connor said:


> I’d say a nice running Whizzer is around $1500-$2K and a restored is $3K-$3500...



I like working on stuff....spending time in my shop with the radio on.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2019)

tell me you didn't dye the saddle....


----------



## Connor (Nov 19, 2019)

bricycle said:


> tell me you didn't dye the saddle....




I just put some leather paint on it to see what it would look like black... It needs to be recovered anyway - it’s all torn up. Just wanted to test the color.
-Connor


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2019)

Connor said:


> I just put some leather paint on it to see what it would look like black... It needs to be recovered anyway - it’s all torn up. Just wanted to test the color.
> -Connor



Oh well..... very few OG that color... usually dker brn or black... I woulda maybe traded either. oh well.


----------



## Connor (Nov 19, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Oh well..... very few OG that color... usually dker brn or black... I woulda maybe traded either. oh well.




It wasn’t original, I had been recovered a few years ago. If it was original I would have definitely kept it that way...


----------



## Connor (Nov 22, 2019)

I had to take some photos - it’s getting there...


----------



## kunzog (Nov 23, 2019)

Here's mine I picked up a few months ago.


----------



## Connor (Nov 23, 2019)

kunzog said:


> Here's mine I picked up a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats killer! I love those tires! What kind of front brake do you have?
-Connor


----------



## kunzog (Nov 24, 2019)

Connor said:


> Thats killer! I love those tires! What kind of front brake do you have?
> -Connor



dont know what brand the front brake is, no markings. I added the gum wall tires as I didnt like white walls on a Whizzer. I added the grips, leather saddle, dice and fender tips. All else was just as I bought it. Been stored for a long time.


----------



## Connor (Dec 23, 2020)

It’s been awhile since I’ve updated this forum - I’ve been busy with other projects. But I was able to finish this Whizzer and get it running properly... Fortunately I took some photos along the way. I ended up replacing the engine seals, head gasket, rebuilt the carb, adjusted the engine to sit properly on the bike, fixed the clutch pulley, new belts and did a bunch of polishing to get the paint perfect. I also had Josh (@STRADALITE) redo the seat and it looks amazing! Has anyone seen a Whizzer fuel line like this? It came with the bike and it appears to be original (it’s in the last photo).
-Connor


----------



## blincoe (Jan 27, 2021)

Here’s mine..

I restored it as well.


----------



## Connor (Jan 28, 2021)

blincoe said:


> Here’s mine..
> 
> I restored it as well.
> 
> ...



That’s a beauty! Great color scheme!


----------



## 51Resorter (Jan 28, 2021)

Connor said:


> That’s a beauty! Great color scheme!



The gold colored fuel line with the Whizzer ink stamp is NOS, probably from Leonard Davis.  I bought 2 from him back in the early 80's for my projects.  For show only, don't run today's gasoline in them!  Rubber may be tired and Ethanol most likely will destroy it.


----------

